# Poil au nez, poil aux dents, poil au menton



## geve

Salut forum,

Je me dévoue pour ouvrir ce fil, puisqu'apparemment personne ne l'a fait auparavant (c'est incompréhensible !)

Poil... [au nez, aux dents, aux doigts de pieds ou toute autre partie du corps qui rime avec le mot qui précède] est une expression enfantine qui sert à ponctuer une phrase. 

Une petite comptine en guise d'exemple :
_Mes enfants - poil aux dents_
_respectez - poil au nez_
_la vieillesse - poil aux fesses_
_la vertu - poil au cul !_

Vous voyez que c'est très fin. 
De façon plus commune, un enfant très insolent pourrait répliquer "Poil au nez !" à son père qui vient de lui dire "Tu es privé de télé !" 
Rien n'empêche les adultes de faire les malins de la même façon. Il n'y a qu'à taper "poil au nez" dans un moteur de recherche pour s'en rendre compte.

Je me demandais donc s'il y avait un mécanisme similaire en anglais, aussi systématique et simple d'utilisation ?

Thank you (poil au cou)!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Gève,

Intéressante question, sous ses faux airs de blague. 
Ça me fait un peu penser à « see you later... aligator ». Non ?

Je suis aussi curieuse des réponses que ne vont pas manquer d'apporter nos amis anglophones...


----------



## tilt

Premier bout de réponse, mais pas par un anglophone pur jus, loin de là !

Dans la version anglaise de _Astérix légionnaire_, les (pseudo) hiéroglyphes dits par le légionnaire égyptien pour signifier _poil aux mains_ ou _poil aux sourcils _sont traduits par _old hairy hand_s and _old hairy eyebrows_.

Ce que je n'ai jamais su, poil au cuir chevelu*, c'est si cette expression est bel et bien utilisée par les anglophones de la même façon que nous utilisons _poil au menton_, ou si elle a été inventée par les traducteurs et ne correspond à aucune tradition réelle, poil aux aisselles.


* Tu vois, Geve, qu'on peut s'en sortir sans être grossier. 
J'avoue que c'est un peu plus délicat avec d'autres rimes, comme _ratatouille_...


----------



## wildan1

Ce qui me vient à l'esprit est la pratique en AE de rimer un sujet (a) de dérision, ou au contraire (b) qu'on aime bien, avec le même son qui commence systématique par _schm-_ (ce qui vient du yiddish). On peut rimer n'importe quel adjectif ou substantif. (Mais ce n'est pas spécialement un jeu d'enfants.)

(a) This delicious recipe is cheap to prepare!
_Cheap schmeap_! I spent $50 just to buy the ingredients for it.

She was always so happy in her marriage.
_Happy-schmappy_! Her husband used to get drunk and beat her regularly.

(b) Did you manage to get there on time?
No problem, your driving instructions were _easy-schmeasy_.

_Fancy-schmancy, funny-schmunny, big-schmig,_ etc.


----------



## Cath.S.

Tilt said:
			
		

> J'avoue que c'est un peu plus délicat avec d'autres rimes, comme _ratatouille_...


...poil à la bouille. Ou poil aux douilles mais les douilles, faisant elles-même partie du système pileux, peuvent-être elles réellement être poilues ?  Sur cette grave question, poil au croupion, je mets les voiles, poil aux poils.

P.s. désolée, la question de Gève a titillé ma fibre puérile.


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ça me fait un peu penser à « see you later... aligator ». Non ?


En effet ! Est-ce qu'on pourrait envisager de généraliser le principe ?
Je trouve sur le net _See you later, alligator. After awhile, crocodile. Bye-bye, butterfly. Give a hug, ladybug. Toodle-ee-oo, kangaroo. See you soon, raccoon_... Même principe de rime systématique. Mais cela semble être utilisé pour donner un petit nom rigolo à quelqu'un (alors que "poil au nez" ne s'adresse pas directement à l'interlocuteur), et ça me paraît difficile à transposer dans mon exemple avec le gamin insolent.



tilt said:


> Dans la version anglaise de _Astérix légionnaire_, les (pseudo) hiéroglyphes dits par le légionnaire égyptien pour signifier _poil aux mains_ ou _poil aux sourcils _sont traduits par _old hairy hand_s and _old hairy eyebrows_.


Ah oui, ce serait intéressant de savoir si c'est une expression inventée pour l'occasion ou non !
(Je loue ta créativité en matière de poils. Tu es fort. )



wildan1 said:


> Ce qui me vient à l'esprit est la pratique en AE de rimer un sujet (a) de dérision, ou au contraire (b) qu'on aime bien, avec le même son qui commence systématique par _schm-_ (ce qui vient du yiddish).


Très intéressant ! Ce n'est pas exactement équivalent mais le principe est proche. Merci Wildan !
Une question quand même : est-ce que cela peut être interprété comme dénigrant les Juifs ? 



egueule said:


> ...ma fibre puérile.


Poil aux cils.  Il faudrait établir un dictionnaire de rimes répertoriant uniquement des noms de parties du corps ; ceci au cas où ta fibre puérile se doublerait exceptionnellement d'un penchant à la paresse ou d'une baisse de créativité.


----------



## wildan1

> Posté par *wildan1*
> Ce qui me vient à l'esprit est la pratique en AE de rimer un sujet (a) de dérision, ou au contraire (b) qu'on aime bien, avec le même son qui commence systématique par _schm-_ (ce qui vient du yiddish).


 


> Très intéressant ! Ce n'est pas exactement équivalent mais le principe est proche. Merci Wildan !
> Une question quand même : est-ce que cela peut être interprété comme dénigrant les Juifs ?


 
Je ne pense pas. C'est une tournure qui vient effectivement de la communauté juïve aux USA, héritée du yiddish, mais il y a tellement de ces expressions généralisées dans le langage parlé par les média (_schlepp, maven, kvetch_, etc.) que je dirais qu'on ne pense plus tellement à cela. Il suffit de googler _"fancy-schmancy"_ pour voir la fréquence de cet usage.

Mais mon expérience est celle d'un citadin dans une région ou la population juïve est assez présente (mais pas ma religion personnellement). Ailleurs ce phénomène pourrait être moins répandu.


----------



## Ashel

geve said:


> En effet ! Est-ce qu'on pourrait envisager de généraliser le principe ?
> Je trouve sur le net _See you later, alligator. After awhile, crocodile. Bye-bye, butterfly. Give a hug, ladybug. Toodle-ee-oo, kangaroo. See you soon, raccoon_... Même principe de rime systématique. Mais cela semble être utilisé pour donner un petit nom rigolo à quelqu'un (alors que "poil au nez" ne s'adresse pas directement à l'interlocuteur), et ça me paraît difficile à transposer dans mon exemple avec le gamin insolent.


 
Je pense que cela s'approche plus du "Cool, Raoul".


----------



## geve

Ashel said:


> Je pense que cela s'approche plus du "Cool, Raoul".


Oui, c'est vrai.


wildan1 said:


> Je ne pense pas. C'est une tournure qui vient effectivement de la communauté juïve aux USA, héritée du yiddish, mais il y a tellement de ces expressions généralisées dans le langage parlé par les média (_schlepp, maven, kvetch_, etc.) que je dirais qu'on ne pense plus tellement à cela. Il suffit de googler _"fancy-schmancy"_ pour voir la fréquence de cet usage.
> 
> Mais mon expérience est celle d'un citadin dans une région ou la population juïve est assez présente (mais pas ma religion personnellement). Ailleurs ce phénomène pourrait être moins répandu.


J'ai trouvé un fil dans le English Only sur ce schm- : poetry schmoetry.

Ce système de "schmeuhiser" le mot précédent me semble être une réponse très satisfaisante, et en plus on peut y mettre des intentions différentes comme pour le "poil au machin" (qui peut être insolent, ridiculisant, ou bien simplement bêtifiant, joueur).

Maintenant, mon souci c'est... que dire au Royaume-Uni ?  (poil au rachis !)


----------



## clairet

For the R-U. I don't think any of the suggestions are current in the UK. I recognise "see you later, alligator" but I doubt anyone has used it since the 1950s/60s. Cheeky children (and adults) usually resort to the basic expletives, "up yours" etc, though I liked my own children's "your ears are going round" whenever I said they were irritating (ear-rotating)! I think this was a very localised response.

I'm not sure it's the same kind of thing you're after, but rhyming words that come to mind are "easy-peasy" to denote something that is very easy.


----------



## geve

clairet said:


> I recognise "see you later, alligator" but I doubt anyone has used it since the 1950s/60s.


Well, we use it in France. 


clairet said:


> I'm not sure it's the same kind of thing you're after, but rhyming words that come to mind are "easy-peasy" to denote something that is very easy.


Interesting! Is it the same principle as the US schm- suffix, or does it only work with a limited list of words?


----------



## tilt

And what about the _old hairy _thing?
No English speaker told us what they think of it yet.


----------



## totallylost202

Hey!

I'm from the UK and I just thought you might find this interesting.

There exists something called Cockney rhyming slang. It comes from London (Cockney is a term for Londerners). 

Some words are replaced by objects or even people which have no relation to the word whatsoever yet which rhyme.

For example:

stairs = honey and pears

curry = Ruby Murray (a singer )

neck = Gregory Peck (an actor)


It's not the same, but I thought you might find it interesting.


----------



## geve

totallylost202 said:


> There exists something called Cockney rhyming slang.


I've heard of the Cockney rhyming slang, but this is far too complicated for me (I would find it complicated even in my own language!)... It is also a lot more elaborated than the French expression at hand  (poilue, la main !)


tilt said:


> And what about the _old hairy _thing?
> No English speaker told us what they think of it yet.


On dirait bien que personne ne veut répondre, en effet... Je la reposte ici, des fois que les anglophones aient la flemme de remonter 
En même temps s'il s'agit de décrire des hiéroglyphes j'imagine que les traducteurs n'ont pas eu le choix : devant un dessin de sourcils ou de main poilue...


tilt said:


> Dans la version anglaise de _Astérix légionnaire_, les (pseudo) hiéroglyphes dits par le légionnaire égyptien pour signifier _poil aux mains_ ou _poil aux sourcils _sont traduits par _old hairy hand_s and _old hairy eyebrows_.
> 
> Ce que je n'ai jamais su, poil au cuir chevelu*, c'est si cette expression est bel et bien utilisée par les anglophones de la même façon que nous utilisons _poil au menton_, ou si elle a été inventée par les traducteurs et ne correspond à aucune tradition réelle, poil aux aisselles.


----------



## clairet

If you haven't had many anglophone responses, I think it's because we don't have an equivalent. I think I may have heard something like "old hairy eyebrows" but it was more of a personal comment than a common expression. I can't think of any more examples like the "easy-peasy" (a childish expression meant to show that something is so easy a child could do it). Some of our more common expressions derive from pretty vulgar rhyming slang, e.g. "berk" (Berkshire hunt/cunt). People often use "berk" as a response to someone they think is an idiot but most are probably not aware of the derivation.  "Berk" is pretty rude but not as rude as what it is derived from.


----------



## Kelly B

> Dans la version anglaise de _Astérix légionnaire_, les (pseudo) hiéroglyphes dits par le légionnaire égyptien pour signifier _poil aux mains_ ou _poil aux sourcils _sont traduits par _old hairy hand_s and _old hairy eyebrows_.



I think we'd simply take this literally, without making the association you might. _Hairy old hands and eyebrows _sound kind of funny, especially since they often get worse as one loses hair on the head (sans parler des oreilles), but that's pretty far from this discussion.


----------



## Franglais1969

totallylost202 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm from the UK and I just thought you might find this interesting.
> 
> There exists something called Cockney rhyming slang. It comes from London (Cockney is a term for Londerners).
> 
> Some words are replaced by objects or even people which have no relation to the word whatsoever yet which rhyme.
> 
> For example:
> 
> stairs = honey and pears
> 
> curry = Ruby Murray (a singer )
> 
> neck = Gregory Peck (an actor)
> 
> 
> It's not the same, but I thought you might find it interesting.



I am certain stairs is _apples and pears._


----------



## clairet

Franglais1969 said:


> I am certain stairs is _apples and pears._


 
You are right.  But it is all pretty old-fashioned.  I wouldn't advise anyone to try calling the stairs the apple and pears.  "The strife" occasionally still gets a mention in my part of the world (trouble and strife/wife).


----------



## mikey27

> If you haven't had many anglophone responses, I think it's because we don't have an equivalent.


 
Oui, c'est ça !

I second (or third, or fourth) the idea of schm-ization of words, but it really isn't used too much like someone already mentioned.

Bob: You feel like going out for a milkshake?
Sally: Oh golly, you know I'd love to but I've got all this homework to do.
Bob: Homework schmomework! Let's go!

I immediately think Nick at Nite, or in other words, the carefree exclamations of a bygone black and white era


----------



## tilt

It appears English people don't know _poil au dos_, as they don't know _contrepèteries_.
The famous British humour doesn't seem to work that much on language.
How sad! I suddenly enjoy French much more than I ever did...


----------



## geve

T'as raison Tilt, une langue où on ne peut pas dire "poil au nez !" ne vaut vraiment pas la peine (poil aux veines).  


mikey27 said:


> I immediately think Nick at Nite, or in other words, the carefree exclamations of a bygone black and white era


Black and white is fine by me  "poil au..." isn't actually the most avant-gardist expression anyway.

I take good note that there isn't really an equivalent in UK English. What a pity (poil aux bigoudis).  (So easy-peasy is only for "easy"? No chance that we could duplicate it with other words?) 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## totallylost202

Franglais1969 said:


> I am certain stairs is _apples and pears._


 
Oh Franglais, you show me up again! 

You're right, it is apples and pears.

I got confused between apples and pears and... I believe... milk and honey (money)?

I am only 18... Yes, I always seem to mess up. 


And yeah, it seems there just isn't an equivalent. I also see that you can use _poil aux + noun_ for English words, that's cool.


----------



## wildan1

geve said:


> (So easy-peasy is only for "easy"? No chance that we could duplicate it with other words?)


 
_he's __a funny bunny_
_a silly Willy_
_a happy chappy_ (this one is a South African expression)

(my daughter as a kid also used to say _"easy peasy Japanesy"_)

But I'm afraid it's just not as widespread a practice as your_ "poil au...."_


----------



## totallylost202

Silly Willy? 

When I was younger, I used to say Silly Billy instead.


----------



## geve

wildan1 said:


> _he's __a funny bunny_
> _a silly Willy_
> _a happy chappy_ (this one is a South African expression)


Thanks! This sounds more like a way to convert an adjective into a susbtantive, am I right?


----------



## Arrius

I would say that Cockney rhyming slang is much closer to *gève*'s French examples given in the first post than *totallylost 202* would allow, and certainly than the Yiddish habit of affixing shm/schm- to the repetition of a word. In the best examples of this London slang one chooses a phrase that rhymes with the word in question and discards the bit that rhymes. If the phrase has something vaguely to do with the word it stands for, all the better. Examples: wife> trouble and strife> trouble - "Must get 'ome and see the trouble"; feet> plates of meat> plates - Me plates is killin' me; time (in prison) >birdlime (glu pour attraper les oiseaux)>bird - 'e got nicked thievin' an' nah 'e's doin' bird in 'olloway.


----------



## wildan1

geve said:


> Thanks! This sounds more like a way to convert an adjective into a susbtantive, am I right?


 
Well that's a technical analysis of it, I suppose, geve.

It's used as a playful, often childish, way to describe someone.

PS _un substantif_ is _a noun_ in English


----------



## geve

Arrius said:


> I would say that Cockney rhyming slang is much closer to *gève*'s French examples given in the first post than *totallylost 202* would allow, and certainly than the Yiddish habit of affixing shm/schm- to the repetition of a word.


But Cockney rhyming slang is, well, a slang... You replace some words by others that are built following a specific pattern. Whereas "Poil au nez" is just some sort of playful interjection. "Tu es viré, poil au nez !" - "poil au nez" doesn't replace anything, it has no use other than giving a playful or impudent tone to the sentence. A bit like "na na na na nère-euh !" (see thread)... 



wildan1 said:


> PS _un substantif_ is _a noun_ in English


Thanks... I'm sure I made the same error before. This is one of the things that I simply won't remember.


----------



## Arrius

You replace some words by others that are built following a specific pattern.  *Gève*
Both the French and the London systems have in common that they involve rhyme, and both are uncomplimentary, mocking and in a kind of code.


----------



## geve

Arrius said:


> You replace some words by others that are built following a specific pattern. *Gève*
> Both the French and the London systems have in common that they involve rhyme, and both are uncomplimentary, mocking and in a kind of code.


Well, only if you consider that "poil au" followed by the name of any part of the body is a _code_  "See you later alligator" involves rhymes too, but would you compare it to the Cockney slang? "Poil au nez", though not filling the same function, is close to "later alligator" in terms of inventiveness and circumstances of use...


----------



## Kat LaQ

Came across this many moons later, but makes me think of a phrase that is a way of saying goodbye:

"See ya.  Wouldn't wanna be ya." The 2nd phrase just adds a little playful insouciance. It can also be uttered by the 2nd person as a playful retort.

But no, we don't really have the same formula in English that allows you to rhyme with any word. We just have some isolated phrases like the above.

I cast my vote in favor of the popularity  of schm-ing.  (Rhyming?  Schmiming!) and of  easy-peasey and easy-breezy.  Another favorite of my 9 year old nieces: Girls rule, boys drool.

And to answer the Asterix question definitively - no, those phrases are not common phrases, funny enough, but not equivalent to the French construction.

Later, gator...


----------



## spike99999

Que veut dire cette expression? Merci.


----------



## SwissPete

It could be one of several things. 

More context (a full sentence at a minimum) would help.


----------



## spike99999

Merci. C’est dans Astérix le Gaulois (la toute première), p.38. Caius Bonus dit au druide Panoramix, “Toi, druide, consigne par écrit la recette de cette potion.” Puis Caius Bonus dit à part à son collègue, “Après quoi, nous nous débarrasserons de ces deux petits Gaulois. Ce sera pour eux une leçon.” Et l’autre lui répond, “Poil au menton.”

  L’expression équivalente en anglais, serait-ce “piece of cake”, c’est-à-dire, rien de plus facile?

  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## yann_ccc

to me in French any such expression built on the "poil au ---" pattern means ABSOLUTELY nothing

it is nothing else but a way of taking part in the conversation by adding a (fairly stupid, childish) punch line to what the last person talking was saying

the only established rule in the way it is used is that it should rhyme with the last word of the preceding cue and include a word referring to a part of the anatomy (the dirtier all the better!)

a couple of examples
- ce sera pour eux une leç*on* - poil au ment*on*
*-* je ne sais pas ou il ha*bite* *-* poil à la* bite*
- je n'ai pas encore *bu* - poil au *cul*
etc.

the effect is either one of connivence with the co-speaker or one of scorn


----------



## SwissPete

Hard to explain, and I don't know how good a job I will do of it...

It's a children's game. When you friend says something, you try to come up with a « poil au xxx » (where xxx is a body part), which rhymes with the last word in your friend's sentence.

« Ce sera pour eux une bonne leçon ». « Poil au menton ».
« On se verra demain ». « Poil à la main ».
« Je n'y ai rien vu ». « Poil au ___ » (fill in the blank).


----------



## Tresley

In order to find a translation, I would like to know when someone says 'poil de menton', 'poil de main' etc if they are agreeing or disagreeing with the speaker of the first phrase?

It could be:

'Blah-da-di-dah' if they are disagreeing.

If they are agreeing then ...? (I don't know).

Or, it it something to fill the silence?


----------



## tinkietlaguinguette

nothing to do with agreeing or not, it is just a funny useless thing you can add to any sentence as soon as there is a rime.


----------



## Tresley

tinkietlaguinguette said:


> nothing to do with agreeing or not, it is just a funny useless thing you can add to any sentence as soon as there is a rhyme.


 
I like the idea of this word game, but I don't think we do this in English.

Do we do this in English?  

Help! (no available translation!)


----------



## wildan1

Tresley said:


> I like the idea of this word game, but I don't think we do this in English.
> 
> Do we do this in English?


 
Nope, Tresley, we don't. _Vive la différence !_


----------



## dasubergeek

"Poil au menton" and its brethren haven't got anything to do with the conversation.

The closest equivalent I can think of (and it's just about the same mental age) in US English is when someone runs up to you and says, "Guess what?" and you reply, "Chicken butt!"  ("Guess why?"  "Chicken thigh!"  "Guess who?"  "Chicken doo!")

The whole point is to rhyme and be silly (and generally pretty insolent).

"Tu mangeras les petits pois!"
"Poil à la foie!"


----------



## tilt

dasubergeek said:


> "Poil au menton" and its brethren haven't got anything to do with the conversation.


It does with the opening question! This is the discussion about _contrepéteries _and _spoonerisms _which is off-topic!



dasubergeek said:


> "Tu mangeras les petits pois!"
> "Poil à la foie!"


_Poil *au *foie ! _would sound much better!


----------



## dasubergeek

tilt said:


> It does with the opening question! This is the discussion about _contrepéteries _and _spoonerisms _which is off-topic!



I meant that "poil au..." hasn't anything to do with the conversation it's inserted into -- meaning that it is meaningless, just a verbal "razz", not meant to add any content to the discussion.

_



			Poil *au *foie !
		
Click to expand...

_


> would sound much better!



Leçon reçu -- faut pas écrire après avoir bu!  (Poil au cul!)


----------



## Cath.S.

Tresley said:


> In order to find a translation, I would like to know when someone says 'poil de menton', 'poil de main' etc if they are agreeing or disagreeing with the speaker of the first phrase?
> 
> It could be:
> 
> 'Blah-da-di-dah' if they are disagreeing.
> 
> If they are agreeing then ...? (I don't know).
> 
> Or, it it something to fill the silence?


Ajouter _poil à_... à ce que vient de dire une personne indique tout de même que l'on ne prend pas la conversation ou le discours très au sérieux :
« Considérons tous ces martyrs qui ont joyeusement accepté de donner leur vie pour rester fidèles à leur foi...
-- Poil au foie, s'écria l'athée, les yeux pourtant levés au ciel. »

C'est une forme de dérision, qui peut être dirigée vers soi-même, d'ailleurs.


----------



## xiancee

Egeuele a raison et tout ceci est heureusement bien enfantin et dérisoire et superficiel et vive la superficialité... 

Le "guess who" "chicken doo" de "dasubergeek" est ce qui me semble se rapprocher le plus de nos poils partout. Mais à une époque ou le poil se porte mal et se retrouve chassé au plus intime de ses recoins (poil à la main) cette fantaisie langagière tend à disparaitre hélas, avec la moustache du colonel! (poil à ..... la quenelle!)


----------

